# Need help with info for rescued donkeys



## auledasacres (Jun 23, 2007)

Their hooves are terrible and the farrier will be here Monday. I am trying to do some research on these hooves to just help my farrier. Each of these donkeys have like a club foot????( I am guessing this is what this is). I have searched the internet for hours and can find no pictures of this anywhere.

So here are the pictures. Each donkey has one hoove like this.

Questions are:

What is this called?

Where can we find some info on this?

Any other info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Traci and Family


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 23, 2007)

Traci if you can e-mail me those pics at [email protected] i will send them to my farrier and see what she has to say. she gets a lot of really weird/bad feet.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jun 23, 2007)

Severely overgrown feet obviously!

Best way I've heard people describe them is like "elf shoes"


----------



## auledasacres (Jun 23, 2007)

I knew that one. Laughing. The one with the knuckle was so weird. Originally I just thought it curled around as it grew. Then I thought maybe they had club feet or something.

Thanks

Traci


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 23, 2007)

Those look just like the hooves of one of my rescue donkeys. :no: I will look for the pics later, (or you can go back in my posts and find it). These can be corrected to the point of where she will be able to walk normal again. My girl actually had to learn to walk on her hooves and that had to feel so good for her!



: Just make sure your farrier knows HOW to trim donkeys, some I have seen cut them like a horses hoof,



: :no: My farrier has worked on race tracks and has come across every problem imaginable with hooves, he is very good with both horses and donkeys. If your farrier would like to talk to Joe, let me know..I can give you his number or you can give me yours. Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a mini horse with club feet...but wow....I wouldn't have a CLUE about these pics....I have never seen anything NEAR that bad!

(I re-read my post and that could have sounded kind of sarcastic, I hope you didn't take it that way...not intended at all! ) Elf feet is sure a funny sounding term....but it is very sad. Again, I was horrified at the sight of those photos....

Where did they come from? I see you are in Rockford...only an hour or so away from me... (south west of Madison here)

Please keep us posted, I just can't believe it....

Angie


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jun 23, 2007)

Here it is, I've been looking for this on and off today since I saw your post.... I don't know if it will help out at all...but here's a situation, these donkeys you are talking about seem in much worse shape, but these people may know more...

http://www.rollingrockrescue.com/WillieStory.htm

Angie


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't see the pictures.



I did read Willie's story and wow! We had a couple of donkeys that we bought that had horrendous feet too. We still have the jennet. The jack died. We did manage to get Petunia's feet almost normal but she has one front foot that is still deformed and her shoulder is week and arthritic from it. She is quite old too. Anyways, there is hope but it takes work. My hubby has started learning to trim and has been doing his little jennet and doing a good job I might add. I think the trick is just do a bit at a time. Good luck, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm curious how the farrier went on Monday??

Angie


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 27, 2007)

HOLY COW!!! :new_shocked: I can see the pictures now and it brings tears to my eyes!! Poor things. Makes ours look almost normal!! Please keep us updated on them. I would love to see pictures of the whole bodies. lol. What are their names?


----------



## Shari (Jun 28, 2007)

They are called Ski's. Am glad you are going to help them out. Just do not understand people that allow tha to happen.

Will take any where from 1 to 2 years and they may have problems in the interm.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 4, 2007)

Still wondering how the farrier visit went and how these guys are doing???


----------

